# What would you prefer to hear in a restroom?



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Musically, that is...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Anything by Poopccini. Like Turdandot. Or Madama Butterfart.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Opus number two?


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Steve Reich or Philip Glass


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

vavaving said:


> Opus number two?


Well, there's much more substance to opus number two as opposed to opus number one, would you not say? It's heavier and darker...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Saturnus said:


> Steve Reich or Philip Glass


Now now Saturnus, that is not called for.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

How about the strains of Vivaldi•••


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Well, there's much more substance to opus number two as opposed to opus number one, would you not say? It's heavier and darker...




Oh boy.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I definitely don't want to hear the last movement.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Pressando!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Was that a contrabassoon I just heard in the stall next to me?


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Oboe da cacaccia.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Now now Saturnus, that is not called for.


Well at least he didn't mention Adams. phewww..

My, my who knew you could make so much toilet humour from Classical Music.

How about the _Brown Note_ to help get things going.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

_Stresttissimo tutti tumultuoso_; excuse me.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Just a little Water Music for me, thanks.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Ah, yes _The Limpid Stream_.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone composing while in the smallest room is bound to be flushed with success!


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

How about Mozfart's epic _*Bowel Movements*_?


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

I think a new section of the forum called 'terrible jokes' ought to be created just for this thread.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmm I think a nice,gently flowing Peeano sonata would be be get things moving


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Ha. Very good bach,specially the last one!


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Cyclops said:


> Ha. Very good bach,specially the last one!


Haha yes, he's rescued this thread.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

As _groundbreaking_ as it may seem, the subject matter is nothing new here; Google currently shows 155 results for "*waste*", 143 for "*crap*", 64 for "******", 39 for "******(*ed*)", 3 for "*poop*", 2 for "*fertilizer*", and 1 for "*bowels*" in the _anals_ of this forum!


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Back to the music for a moment. I would pick either the "Stench Horn" or the tuba for my instrument. Then there's the one about the constipated mathematician who worked it out with a slide rule(younger members are probably wondering what a sliderule is).


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

the turd movement of any symphony  ?


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

Holst's Uranus?


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

bongos said:


> Holst's Uranus?


And the Happy Spacemen !!!


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

the pan flute?


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

a do do do, a da da da


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

The Cistern Chapel Choir


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

rojo said:


> Just a little Water Music for me, thanks.


Music for the Royal Fireworks?


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

The Porcelain Palace of the Chinese Emperor
La nobilità dell'asino ('The Nobility of the ***')
The Nose Suite
The Wet Wind
The Sea, The Soil And The Struggle
A Song for Rain
In the Morning Mist
Ode to the Yellow River
Song of a Warm Southerly Breeze
Ambient Air
Oh, roses for the flush of youth


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

The 1812 Overture?


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Silent Temple
Strange Sensation
Sweet and Low Down
Fair Flowers Under Full Moon
The 5 Browns


----------

